# ISPConfig 3, Panel anpassen / Hostingpaket Profile



## pilgrims (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,


besteht irgendwo die Möglichkeiten für die Kunden DNS, Mail (wird über externen Mailserver gelöst) und Support auszublenden?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit Webserver-Profile anzulegen? 
Z.B. Hostingpaket 1, 2 und 3  mit unterschiedlichen Limits für Webspace, Traffic, Datenbanken und Domainaliase?


----------



## Burge (10. Juli 2012)

ersteres geht. Musst in die Config des Users gehn und die nicht gewünschten Module entfernen.


----------



## pilgrims (11. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank, das hat mir erst einmal weitergeholfen.


----------

